# General > Recipes >  A strange request????

## BIG BLUE

Heres a strange request for all ye orgers............whats the best way to make corn beef hash? My mum used to make it for me when i was younger and its something that i havn`t had for a long time since dear old mum and dad is no longer with us for over 20 years + now and i never learned "how to" as far as cooking was concerned!!! many thanks in advance for any help given orgers>

----------


## EDDIE

Is it not mashed tatties a tin of corn beef and tin beans mashed together and some people like sweetcorn in it as well?

----------


## alanatkie

How I make corned beef hash -

Cut your tatties in to cubes (about a lb), Boil them, once ready & drain them.You can also put carrots in with the tatties to bulk it  out.

-Put a wee bit of oil in another pan to fry off an onion Then add the corned beef (1  tin Cubed) & sprinkle in an oxo cube.

- break up the tatties a bit with a wooden spoon or mash them if you  wish (i prefer it with lumps of tattie)  the tatties, put all in the one pan & stir til its  all combined.

----------


## Commore

> How I make corned beef hash -
> 
> Cut your tatties in to cubes (about a lb), Boil them, once ready & drain them.You can also put carrots in with the tatties to bulk it  out.
> 
> -Put a wee bit of oil in another pan to fry off an onion Then add the corned beef (1  tin Cubed) & sprinkle in an oxo cube.
> 
> - break up the tatties a bit with a wooden spoon or mash them if you  wish (i prefer it with lumps of tattie)  the tatties, put all in the one pan & stir til its  all combined.


The fishermen call this "shackles" usually on the menu for the first three days into the trip, as the cook was incapable of creating any other dish due to the "sobering up" period.

----------


## Tugmistress

i've made it two different ways, basic version just mash a tin of corned beef in with a load of mash potatoes, or other way slice (like thick crisps) potatoes and put first layer in oven proof dish, then layer of corned beef, then layer of pre boiled onion rings, then layer of poataoes and build up thickness as required, pour on some water (about half inch) cover with foil and stick in oven for about half an hour at 220c, remove foil and i like to grate a little cheese on the top at this point then put back in oven til top crispy and nice colour.

----------


## Jenni

I take the easiest option and use aunt Bessies frozen tatties. Put them in microwave for 5 minutes then I put my corned beef in microwave for a minute or so just to make it soft so that I can mash it up easier. I mix most of the tatties with the corned beef and put in a rectangle pyrex dish. I add a wee knob of butter to remaining tatties and spread this over top and put under grill for 5 minutes or until goes crispy/golden coloured.  My kids don't like it with beans so I just stick to my basic method. It is so cheap and easy yet they love it.

Bon appetit

----------


## Thumper

I make it with slices of tatties,slices of corned beef and thinly sliced onion all layer up in a dish then I put about 3/4 a pint of beef stock over it and pop it in the oven for about an hour and a half,easy and tasty x

----------


## knittingkitten04

I make corned beef hash by dicing and boiling potatoes. Then fry an onion, sliced in a little oil until starting to go brown and a little crispy then adding diced corned beef and frying until all going a bit crisy. I then add the potatoes when soft, add some sage and fry more. It all then goes into a baking dish, cover with grated cheese and bake until the cheese has gone golden. Yum, I have it with baked beans and beetroot pickle.

----------


## BIG BLUE

Thank you all kindly for your replies guess what we are having for tea very soon????? any ideas ::  many thanks>

----------


## richardson.laura

oh my god i do it totally differently to ALL of the above, not sure if im wrong though...dice potatos, neep, onions and boil til soft, drain and mash with a tin or 2 of corn beef and mix in some beans? what my mum always gave us and went down a storm amongst flatmates for cheapness during my student days!

----------


## honey

just mashed tatties with corned beef mashed in, my mother in law does it with beans, i thought that was a weegie thing!!

----------


## TrulyRural

Originating from the Black Country (Midlands), this dish was a weekly occurrence in our household. Use a selection of vegetables (combine) so that the kids get a few of their five a day. This is what I do and it tastes great.

Ingredients (serves 4)


2/3 lbs of tatties1/2 lb of neeps1 large onion1/2 lb Veg (add a couple of carrots, broccoli, few leaves of cabbage)2/3 cloves of garlic1/2 teaspoon of powdered stock2 teaspoons of dried mixed herbs (or use fresh, ie. parsley, thyme etc)Veg/Olive oilTin of corned beefWorcester sauce (optional)1 tablespoon of flourSalt & Pepper to taste

Method

Use two saucepans, a deep filled frying pan and a baking dish.


In saucepan 1, dice tatties and neeps and boil, drain and mashIn saucepan 2, chop vegetables, cook and drainIn Frying pan, chop onion and garlic and fry in oil for five minutes until slightly brown.Dice corn beef and add to frying pan. Cook until the beef becomes 'gluey'Add powdered stock, herbs, salt and pepper and Worcester sauce.Transfer all the ingredients into the large saucepan and carefully mix together with a wooden spoon. (in other words, add the tatties, neeps, veg and corned beef together)Using a large serving spoon, create large 'mounds' into a baking dish.Sprinkle over the top with flour. (this is important because the flour burns slightly adding to the taste)Bake in a moderate oven for 40 minutes or until the top goes crispy and brown.Serve with a watery onion gravy.
 Once eaten, this dish will become a firm favourite in your household. Also experiment with adding vegetables. As kids we always had corned beef hash on a Monday when our mam used to use the leftover veg from the Sunday dinner

Enjoy!

----------


## Rheghead

Put your tatties, carrots and cornbeef in a casserole dish,  Half fill it with water with 2 beef oxo cubes.  Cover and shove in the oven for 1.5 hours.  Mash half of it and mix in.  Le voila.

----------

